# PC beim Kaltstart schneller als beim Warmstart



## Benni (8. September 2010)

Ich habe mier einen neuen aufrüst PC gekauft, im großen und ganzen funktioniert er auch sehr gut das einzige Problem das ich hab ist das mein Rechner beim Warmstart ungefähr drei mal solange braucht wie beim Kaltstart.
In anderen Foren wurde mir gesagt das problem sei bei Win XP bekannt, da ich aber Win 7 Ultimate drauf habe kann es daran eigentlich nicht liegen.
Ich bitte um Tipps zur lösung dieses Problems.
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## applefan (8. September 2010)

Ich bin jetzt kein Experte, aber kann es am vollen virtuellen Speicher beim Warmstart liegen?


----------



## Benni (8. September 2010)

applefan hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin jetzt kein Experte, aber kann es am vollen virtuellen Speicher beim Warmstart liegen?


 
wenn du mit virtuellem Speicher den Arbeitsspeicher meinst, dann kann es laut aus sagen eines profis daran nicht liegen da dieses problem bei Win7 beseitigt wurde.


----------



## Dr Dau (8. September 2010)

Hallo!

Naja, beim Kaltstart wird Windows gnadenlos beendet..... ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
Beim Warmstart hingegen wird erstmal versucht die Programme ordnungsgemäss zu beenden (per default 20 Sekunden lang ).
Sollte also klar sein dass der PC beim Warmstart auf jedenfall länger benötigt.
Du kannst die Zeit allerdings verkürzen, in dem Du in der Registry einen anderen Wert für "WaitToKillServiceTimeOut" einträgst.
Nur übertreiben sollte man es nicht, denn ein nicht ordnungsgemäss beendetes Programm *könnte* sonst später Probleme bereiten.

http://www.win-tipps-tweaks.de/cms/vista-tipps/vista-system/vista-schneller-herunterfahren.html

Die Abfrage, ob ein Programm beendet werden soll, würde ich aktiviert lassen.
So bekommst Du live und in Echtzeit mit, wenn es in der vorgegebenen Zeit nicht sauber beendet werden kann.
Dann könnte man z.B. prüfen ob das Programm (z.B. ein Hintergrunddienst) überhaupt notwendig ist bzw. ob es nicht langt wenn man es nur bei Bedarf manuell startet.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Benni (8. September 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Naja, beim Kaltstart wird Windows gnadenlos beendet..... ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
> Beim Warmstart hingegen wird erstmal versucht die Programme ordnungsgemäss zu beenden (per default 20 Sekunden lang ).
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für deinen Tip dies habe ich bereits getan ich habe die Zeit von 30 Sekunden auf 15 runtergestellt es läuft auch alles sauber durch. Zudem habe ich alle nicht für den Systemstart nötigen Programme ausgeschaltet. es dauert trotz alledem immer noch 3 mal solang.


----------

